# 1.8t AWP Swap done EPC issues??



## hammergears (Jan 8, 2009)

i have a 2000 golf GLS that had a 2.0L in it, engine went bad so i decided to do an AWP and big turbo application(garrett t3/t4 50trim). Anyways one issue i ran into was the electronic gas pedal, so i have installed all that and ran the proper wiring for senor and fuel pump, I've check using VAG-COM engine measuring blocks 60 and adapted my throttle body and thats fine. I also checked engine measuring block 62 and made sure the throttle position sensor on the gas pedal is being read. So those work, but I still have an EPC light?? Next diagnostic that I did was to make sure i was getting the fuel, my fuel pump primes everytime it needs too and there is fuel getting to my fuel rail but not through the injectors?? So i checked my spark plugs and they are not sparking either(ground tested them). Also the top of all pistons are dry with no fuel smell, so no fuel no spark. I forgot to mention i have an immobiliser delete i know the immo 2 is not compatable with immo 3 so i had it defeated(deleted in ECM, not sure if the one in the cluster would still make a diference??). SO all in all i have no fuel no spark, not sure if related to EPC?? and obviously as I stated an EPC light. I hope someone i has done this swap before and has some suggestions? anhything to do with wiring? i did an SAI, EVAP, PCV delete; could not having sensors plugged or running resistors keep car from starting?or just throw codes??? Thanks hopefully someone has experience here or some advice :thumb:


----------



## jerseyjim0 (Sep 28, 2005)

Not sure if it's related to the EPC light but I don't think so. Take a noid light and plug them into your injectors, see if they are pulsing.... If they are then the injectors are working. As for spark, I had no spark when I swapped in a 1.8T into a 2.0. I had to cut a wire and ground it from connector 14a it's a black one by the battery or inside by the ecu on some models. But start tracing down the possible problems from wiring diagrams, grounds and other parts of the circuit.


----------



## hammergears (Jan 8, 2009)

was yours same year/model engine? could you take a pic if possible not sure where 14a is?? check my manual and i dont see it(dont have bently)


----------



## hammergears (Jan 8, 2009)

Anyone else have any experience here?? suggestions please


----------



## motorlager (Sep 26, 2005)

start with the dtc's in your ecm and inst cluster.


----------



## hammergears (Jan 8, 2009)

some codes i think were saved from the prior vehicle the ECM was in but heres the scan after the immo defeat

Wednesday,12,May,2010,11:57:57:48776
VCDS Version: Release 908.2
Data version: 20100326



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Chassis Type: 1J - VW Golf/Bora IV
Scan: 01 02 03 08 15 16 17 19 22 29 35 36 37 39 46 47 55 56 57 75
76

Mileage: 195390km/121409miles
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: 06A-906-032-AWP.lbl
Part No: 06A 906 032 HS
Component: 1.8L R4/5VT G01*0008 
Coding: 11510
Shop #: WSC 10002 
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX XXXXXXXXXXXXXX

10 Faults Found:
18090 - Powertrain Data Bus: Implausible Message from ABS Controller 
P1682 - 35-10 - - - Intermittent
18058 - Powertrain Data Bus: Missing Message from Instrument Cluster 
P1650 - 35-10 - - - Intermittent
18048 - Internal Control Module: EEPROM Error 
P1640 - 35-10 - - - Intermittent
16622 - Manifold Pressure / Boost Sensor (G31): Signal too High 
P0238 - 35-10 - - - Intermittent
17071 - ECM Power Relay Control Circuit (J271): Short to Plus 
P0687 - 35-10 - - - Intermittent
18057 - Powertrain Data Bus: Missing Message from ABS Controller
P1649 - 35-10 - - - Intermittent
16497 - Intake Air Temp. Sensor (G42): Signal too High 
P0113 - 35-10 - - - Intermittent
16502 - Engine Coolant Temp. Sensor (G62): Signal too High 
P0118 - 35-10 - - - Intermittent
17931 - Crash Signal from Airbag Controller: Implausible Signal 
P1523 - 35-10 - - - Intermittent
Readiness: 0110 1101

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 1J0-907-37x-ABS.lbl
Part No: 1J0 907 379 P
Component: ABS 20 IE CAN 0001 
Coding: 03504
Shop #: WSC 00066 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 6Q0-909-605-VW5.lbl
Part No: 6Q0 909 605 A
Component: 09 AIRBAG VW5 0003 
Coding: 12345
Shop #: WSC 01317 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 1J0-920-xx0-17.lbl
Part No: 1J0 920 900 J
Component: A4-KOMBIINSTR. VDO V18 
Coding: 07242
Shop #: WSC 26111 

Part No: IMMO
Component: IDENTNR: VWZ7Z0X1832281 
IMMO-IDENTNR: VWZ7Z0X1832281 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 6N0-909-901-19.lbl
Part No: 6N0 909 901 
Component: Gateway KCAN 0001 
Coding: 00006
Shop #: WSC 01317 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 1J0-959-799.lbl
Part No: 1J0 959 799 AJ
Component: 61 Zentral-SG Komf. 0001 
Coding: 04096
Shop #: WSC 00066 

Part No: 1J1959801C
Component: 60 Tõrsteuerger. FS0002r 

Part No: 1J1959802D
Component: 60 Tõrsteuerger. BF0002r 

Part No: 1J4959811C
Component: 60 Tõrsteuerger. HL0002r 

Part No: 1J4959812C
Component: 60 Tõrsteuerger. HR0002r 

No fault code found.

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------

Cleared these codes and none have returned but the car only turns over and doesnt start still, my major concern is the short to plus. my last scan before this showed an open circuit but then replaced 428 relay since it wasnt present for my swap, since then no codes.

EEPROM code i looked up and reasons were said to be from getting the ECM chipped which was just done, hope this help to draw some more conclusions


----------



## motorlager (Sep 26, 2005)

perform output diagnostic mode 3. Do you have fuel pressure and are the respective solenoids clicking during their test segment? 
Also look for communiction in address 17 group 125. should give you a 0 (no communication) or a 1 (communication) for ecm and abs.


----------



## hammergears (Jan 8, 2009)

okay ran diagnostic 
01 Engine
Output Tests - 03 
everything worked properly every solenoid clicked like 3 or 4 times each
what were those solenoids? injectors or coilpacks?
yes both ECM and ABS both have a 1 so they have communication, pretty cool diagnostic test
how do you tell if the fuel is getting pressure?
after you exit it wont let you perform again? does the readiness have any importance?
so where does this leave me?


----------



## motorlager (Sep 26, 2005)

it should say what each test is for on the screen, coilpacks are not one of them.
during test mode the fuel pump should run and you will hear it flow through the fuel rail. Check for fuel pressure at the fuel supply line to the injectors. 
you have to 06 and attempt to start the car to run test mode again. readiness not important at this point. 
check that timing belt.


----------



## hammergears (Jan 8, 2009)

yea fuel pump works properly and the fuel rail is full of fuel, timing belt brand new, car turns over fine still no fuel getting to the cylinder and no spark


----------



## motorlager (Sep 26, 2005)

A few times a had to input a code on APR defeated ecm. These had APRs immobilizer installed though.
Check the crank sensor signal display group 1 or 3 , should be around 250rpm during cranking. 
Did you add the 6 wires from the new pedal to T10h(blue)? (pins1-6).
EPC light could be related to your ABS module not having ASR or EDL being from a 2.0L vehicle.


----------



## hammergears (Jan 8, 2009)

my ecm has the immo defeat and apr security code through the cruise control. problem was present before ecm chipped though. 
blue connector pulled from another harness, throttle body(already adapted), gas pedal and fuel pump fully functional.
went to group 1 and 3 in engine measuring blocks and i dont see a crank sensor display? is it the ignition timing angle group 3??
What is ASR & EDL apart of ABS??


----------



## motorlager (Sep 26, 2005)

look at the card or paperwork apr gave you. It should tell you to input your code for the first start-up. After the first time it will start up normally unless you turn the immo feature back on.
Group 1 and 3 as well as many others, there will be the engine speed in one of the fields. Should look like 0/rpm min and should go to around 250/rpm min during cranking. But hopefully you will not need to check this if you are immobilized and need to unlock your code.
ASR (anti-slip regulation) and EDL (electronic differential lock) are traction control functions built into the 1.8t ABS unit and not found in the 2.0L ABS units.


----------



## hammergears (Jan 8, 2009)

immo is unlocked, when cranking it stays at 0/min RPM???
ignition timing angle does not change either?? 0.0 degrees BTDC??

also this fault came up
16706 - Engine Speed Sensor (G28): No Signal
P0322 - 35-00


----------



## hammergears (Jan 8, 2009)

on ross tech says something about this sensor is used as a reference sensor for the crankshaft position
http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.php/16706/P0322/000802
special notes


----------



## motorlager (Sep 26, 2005)

the crank sensor is bad unless it has a power supply problem. I would hook up a voltmeter to the outside terminals of the connector to make sure there is reference voltage. Its the grey connector next to the diptick tube.


----------



## hammergears (Jan 8, 2009)

Tested the voltage on the wire harness to the sensor, got a reading of 2.5 when 20 DC voltage selected on voltmeter, doesn't change during cranking. Resistence checked on the sensor and also tested if resitence changes if magnetic feilds change on the sensor and it checks out, does this mean it's good? Checked resitence(ohms) on wire harness couldn't get a reading. Check other wires under the hood and couldn't get reading either? Also checked a different unplugged harness for (ohms) didn't have any either, so the harness won't show ohms? What do these results mean?


----------



## hammergears (Jan 8, 2009)

Or do you have to use a different setting on the voltmeter to test while cranking??


----------



## motorlager (Sep 26, 2005)

unplug the crank sensor and check voltage at the engine harness side of the crank sensor connector
pin 3(red lead) and the engine block. Should be about 5 volts with the key on and cranking, check for both. 20 volt range is fine. Check your meter on the battery to make sure it is working properly first.


----------



## hammergears (Jan 8, 2009)

thats what i ment, when its unplugged i get 2.5 only testing the engine harness side connector when the key is in the on position and when cranking. my battery is at 12.2 and injector connectors at 3.46


----------



## motorlager (Sep 26, 2005)

The injectors are on a 12v circuit from the fuel pump relay. You can only it test the power supply (pin 1 red/purple) with the fuel pump running so during cranking or output test mode. Put the black lead on the engine or neg batt post. If you do have that much voltage drop you can back track this circuit to T14a/5, check at the female connector side. Before that its fuse 32. Before that it is the 87 terminal on the relay plate, it has the large blue wire. Before that it is terminal 30a at the relay plate which is constant battery voltage.

Use output test mode to operate the fuel pump relay. If you dont get 12v at the injector this way start with 30a and work your way up to 87 and t14a/5.


----------



## hammergears (Jan 8, 2009)

Connector T14a female side when grounded to pin 2 and testing pin 5 reading is same as battery(maybe two hundredths off). Terminal 30a also reads fine at battery strength. Blue wire at terminal 87 is not giving me a reading when key is in on position, only when cranking does it give me a reading of more then 9 or 10(keep in mind battery strength is declining due to testing and no charging, strength at 12v even now) Connector T14a male end when grounded to pin 2 and testing pin 5 is 0.8 or 0.76. Injectors don't change much when cranking, start out 3.47 climbs to 3.71. All tests were done at 20 V DC and with key in on position except for injectors and blue wire at terminal 87.

And fuse 32 holds the same v as the injectors 3.47, but climbed to 7.13 when cranking


----------



## motorlager (Sep 26, 2005)

now we're getting somewhere. awp wiring gives fuse 32 power as well as fuses 28, 34, and 43 from the 87F terminal, which is from the fuel pump relay, through this splice. 










The output wire from the fuse is red/purple. This goes to t14a/5, on a an awp. What color wires do you have at fuse 32 and T14a/5?


----------



## hammergears (Jan 8, 2009)

T14a female connector is red/purple wire on pin 5. However on the male end pin 5 is a red with a black like skinny strip that does NOT match fuse 32 where there is a red/purple wire and big blue wire. What's next? Wire didn't match?


----------



## motorlager (Sep 26, 2005)

It seems you may have some other harness. The aww and awp diagrams show red/purple on both sides. Where did you get the engine harness and engine? Also is your car a stick or auto? What was the donor car stick or auto?


----------



## hammergears (Jan 8, 2009)

the male connector side is for the *body harness* that is in the car, the car is a 2000 golf gls (2.0L engine), I swaped in the 2002 1.8t AWP with appropiate engine harness and secondary harness with o2 sensors. I had to put in myself the DBW gas pedal and adapt wire and that portion works 100%. car is stick. used same tranny from 2.0L. Is there a way to fix this without changing body harness? i have another body harness from a 1.8t but it is not complete that i have been able to work off of for DBW, also it is out of an automatic so i wouldnt have been able to use it.
Does this explain the low voltage? Could you explain how that works? If I trace the wire and acomidate it should it then work? Where do I go from here?


----------



## motorlager (Sep 26, 2005)

I see you're local. If you want i can take a look later today maybe. Shoot me an IM.


----------



## hammergears (Jan 8, 2009)

issue resolved, motorlager took a look at it and it fired right up, big thanks!!! seemed to have a voltage drop.


----------

